# Game Wardens See ALL......



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Some interesting field notes from the Texas Game Wardens. Thought I would share.









http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/newsmedia/releases/?req=20101018d


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Remind me to make sure all my i's are dotted and T crossed when I venture to Texas. Only joking, I know a few wardens and to be honest most are fair and if somthing is quesitonalble they tend to have you fix it. But hunting out of season, without a licenesses, over bag limits, and other stupid actions well....that goes without saying....you do the crime you pay the time


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya some of the things that go on out and around hunting areas never seizes to amaze me!!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes you are right. At time I think I would like to be a warden only to see the stupid stuff...but then I also would like to see the funny stuff too. The part I would hate is the dumb stuff, waste, decay, greed, bickering, his son stepped on my land and I want him arrested. You know.

I have heard stories..but they are what they are. I had an employee who claimed to have been bank fishing. Sat a half full can of pop down warden gave him a littering for ticket. Last year a friend who was duck hunting. He thought he was still in shooting time and the end of the day. A duck came in and he missed. Not long after a warden showed up and said...according to my watch you shot 2 minutes after quiting time. Here is your 150.00 ticket.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

There are definitly some overzealous game wardens out there, however there are a lot of stupid people in this world who take it uponst themselves to try to be more stupid that the next guy. I hunted with a guy for a time that when we decide top drive to town to get lunch thought that he would stop to view the turkeys that had just run across the forest road. Next I knew he pulls out a .357snubby and takes a shot. I got out if the truck and told him to enjoy lunch that I would walk back to camp. Heck I didn't get fifty yards and here comes a G&F officer, he stopped by me and said I heard a shot, I said it wasn't me that I was walking back to camp because my friend was an idiot ( I didn't tell him why) and turned and walked. He looked at me kinda funny and got back in his truck to go talk to my friend. He didn't get a ticket(but should have). I never hunted with him again. Although I heard from a mutual friend that he was arrested the following year for poaching an elk and that they impounded his truck, guns and gear. I never did hear the outcome. His name was Ron but we always called him MO... MORon He never caught on.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Please tell me this is the same guy practicing his bow on the roof. Please.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

No! Different guy, funny you ask, the roof guy just called me yesterday and invited me to his place up in northern AZ for a bear hunt next week. I don't think I am going to be able to make it on short notice, but will be looking forward to hunting some dogs with him soon. He is actually a very legel type person he just didn't think that the bow was illegal to shoot. That was just a case of his neighbors thinking he had lost it, when in reality he didn't loose it he just temporarily misplaced it. I still remind him he has the chittiest roof in town.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

MO...gotta love it !

oops Moron...


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I will have to remember the Mo, Mo Ron, I know some too!! he he!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ditto...maybe hit the phone book calling guys with the name Ron, can I leave them your number ?


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL OAC Sure just leave Your Number mine is out of order!!


----------

